
RetroArch-AI-with-IoTEdge: Use Cognitive Services to Translate Retro Video Games - toolboc
https://aka.ms/RetroArch-AI-with-IoTEdge-Github
======
toolboc
I built a thing recently that I thought might be appreciated here:

Using IoTEdge with Cognitive Services Containers on top of lakka.tv to
translate Retro Video Games: [https://github.com/toolboc/RetroArch-AI-with-
IoTEdge](https://github.com/toolboc/RetroArch-AI-with-IoTEdge)

Curious what you all think about the idea? Personally, I was hoping to use
this to translate some games that I picked up recently in Tokyo. Would an
ability to play foreign games via machine translation on the fly be something
people would actually use?

